# What's your favorite LC reel?



## BigMikes809

I fish Everols but think another good reels is the TLD15 and some of the TLD5 and 10's.
I had a PENN 12 that was worked for light line. It was my reel for many years. But now the Everol 21/2-0 is my first choice with the 6/12 waterproof right behind it.

BigMike


----------



## Animal Chris

Fin Nor Big Game Reels, IMO still the best.


----------



## BigMikes809

Animal Chris said:


> Fin Nor Big Game Reels, IMO still the best.


Great reels, but I like the older ones still better then the newer ones. Although I have only seen a few newer ones.

We sell them a BPS, I like them better then the more popular ones.

BigMike


----------

